# Flavor-Curing Weed



## DemonChild (Aug 6, 2008)

Just a cut-n-paste... Wondering if anyone tried anything like this with success???

_______________________________

Hi all. Most of you know I have been experiementing with flavoring for some time, and I think I have finally hit the nail on the head on how to do it properly. 

A few things you might want to know before reading the tutorial...

1. Its a long read, but easy to do.
2. I am repeating things I have said before in other threads.
3. No pics this time, but I'll repeat the thread with pics after the next harvest is finished.
4. As usual, don't do this stoned. I can't be responsible for you damaging yourself.
5. I am not bothering to use a speel chunker. Deal.

Okay? Ready? Lets go...


WHAT IS FLAVOR CURING?

Flavor curing is a method of curing pot using non-cannabis ingredients to enhance pot's natural aroma, taste, presentation, and bouqet. 

The term itself,"flavor curing" is somewhat misleading. The aim or goal of curing this method is not to make pot taste like something else altogether, but to extend and enhance the natural taste and aroma of your smoke. You could use alternate terms such as "aroma curing" or even "bouqet curing" interchangeably with the method I am describing. If you feel lost now, keep reading. It'll make more sense in a little bit.

WHY SHOULD I FLAVOR CURE? ISN'T POT ALREADY GREAT?

Well, yes, it is. There is nothing truly like properly cured pot, all by itself. If done the right way, pot can be sweet, heady, and have sublte flavors like a fine wine. There is nothing wrong with pot as it is. Knowing that, realize that flavor curing is not an attempt to mess with a good thing. Its an attempt to make curing an art form.

Most pot growers today have no idea how to properly cure pot. This is a shame because any good smoke, whether its flavor cured or not, begins with a proper drying and curing process.

BEER OR ALE?!? HUH?

There are two schools of thought when it comes to flavor curing, which can best be described with an anology about home beer brewers. You have your BEER PURISTS and then you have your ALE ENTHUSIASTS.

Beer can only be called beer if it contains four ingredients: malt, yeast, hops, and water. If you add anything to the mix besides these ingredients, you have now got ALE.

BEER PURISTS typically stick to making beer. There is, after all, nothing wrong with beer as it is. You can use different strains of hops and different ratios of the ingredients to create different "flavors." Purists usually won't be found sticking cranberries or apples or ashes into their beer. They leave that to the ALE ENTHUSIASTS.

ALE ENTHUSIASTS are the tinkerers of the home brewing world. They'll put anything into the mix if they think it might make an interesting beverage. I've seen recipes that call for everything from fruit, to vegetables, to even a type of clay from Scottland. (YES! Dirt in your ale! Ugh!) Of course, the ALE ENTHUSIASTS usually think there is *nothing* wrong with beer as it is, but they just can't leave well enough alone.

OKAY... SO WHO IS RIGHT AND WHAT HAS THIS GO TO DO WITH POT?

Well, truthfully, its not about being right. Its just about what category you fall in to. There is no right answer at all. Just a matter of taste.

As far as cannabis is concerend, the PURIST like pot as it is. Don't mess with success.

The FLAVORING ENTHUSIAST likes to tinker and have a little fun. 

No single group is right, now wrong. Its just about where you stand. I like to tinker, and its an added bit of fun to my hobby. You might like pot as it is. Either way is okay.

I'M A NEWBIE! TELL ME HOW TO FLAVOR!

Um, hold your horses there, pal. If you are a newbie, and this is your first grow, let me suggest doing a regular, normal cure for the first time. Its a good idea for you to enjoy a proper cure after years of smoking that horrible shit bought from some guy who has had the pot curing in his sweaty pocket all day on a street corner. Trust me, you will thank me. If you cure the right way, your eyes will be open completely up to just how wonderful pot can taste and smell.

OKAY OKAY... GET TO THE TUTORIAL!

Really? Okay. Let's go.

FIRST THINGS FIRST....

Okay, any cure, flavor or otherwise, starts with the porper steps to get you to the cure. First stage is harvesting and drying.

I really won't go into it in detail, because its been covered countless times here in the forum, but here ya go.

After you have harvested and trimmed your buds, you will want to hang your freshly cut buds upside-down until the buds have dried a little.

I like to use coat hangers and clothes pins and pin the buds to the coat hangers. Dry them in a cool, dry place. Moisture is your enemy, and can cause mold. Avoid this.

You pot is ready for the next stage of the drying/curing process once you cand use your thumb to gently bend a bud, and you get a dry, crackely snapping from the bud.

The rest is flavor curing specific.

Okay, you will need a few things before we get to this stage.

1. A mason jar or the like.. This can be any type of glass jar that has a lid that can tightly be screwed on. A thouroughly wash glass peanut butter jar will suffice, but I prefer either quart wide-mouth mason jars or large seal jars with a latch lid.

2. Flavoring agent. (We'll get to that in a bit.

3. Cheesecloth or some sort of very thin dish towel. Can usually be found at wal-mart or any chef's supply store. (Psst, you CAN use nylon panty hose, but I just prefer cheesecloth)

4. Some kite string or string of any kind, or even ribbon.

5. POT.

For this tutorial, we are going to use ORANGES. I have found with all my tinkering that citrus seems to give the best bouqet for pot.

So, go to the store and buy either five medium to large oranges. If you can, avoid getting sunkist oranges. You want the natural looking oranges, the ones that aren't covered in wax. If that's all you can get, though, don't sweat it. Its just personal preference.

Thourougly wash your oranges and, using a cutting board, cut each orange in half. If you have an orange juicer, juice each orange or scoop out all the insides. You can drink the juice or or the orange flesh. We are after the skins. You'll want to end up with about ten shells. Its important NOT TO PEEL THE ORANGE. Juicing or spooning out the flesh leaves a layer of oils inside the skin that we want to keep.

Set your orange rinds aside.

Preheat your oven to about 300 degrees F. Put some foil on a cookie sheet and place your empty orange peel halves orange side up on the sheet and bake them for about 6 to seven minutes. Take them out and let them cool.

Now, using a knife, carefully cut each orange rind into little tiny strips, kind of like you are making shoe-string potatoes. The thinner the better. once you have cut up all the peels, set them aside.

Take your cheesecloth and lay it out. Directly in the center, pile up all your shredded peels. Now, as tightly as possible, bring all the corners of your cheeseclothe and tie it off with your string. 

The key here is to make a TIGHT ball. So now you got a ball with a about 12 inches of string. 

Now, take your pot and put it into your jar. Now, lower your orange bouqet down into the jar so that it is hanging above your pot and screw the lid on. Try not to let the bouqet touch the pot.

Now, every day, unscrew the lid and remove the bouqet. Gently move your pot around, careful not to break any of it. Replace the bouqet and the lid.

Do this everyday for about 30 to 60 days. The longer you cure, the better. I usually don't cure beyond 60 days.

Another key thing to watch out for is MOLD.

I actually like to replace the bouqet about every 10 days or so. You might not have to do it that often, but I live in florida, and mold runs rampant down here. You should empty the cheesecloth and thouroughly wash and dry it before using it a second time.

Your pot will blow you away once you smoke it.

I'll post alot of recipes later for different cures, but I am dead tired now. But, for added dimension, you can actually CHANGE the type of flavoring every ten days or so. For instance, you can start out with lemons, and then move on to limes. Anyway, I am getting sleepy now, will post more later.

Night all.


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 6, 2008)

How can I make my oranges taste like cannabis?


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 6, 2008)

The best part of it was the "TIGHT BALL with 12 inches of string"


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 6, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> How can I make my oranges taste like cannabis?


Lmao, i wish.
*sweet tutorial man, im looking forward to more! *


----------



## Alien Train Wreck (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow man,
You are truly a master of your trade, this is very informitive,I'll remember this.Thanks.


----------



## DemonChild (Aug 7, 2008)

I make no claim to the flavor-curing method. It is just a cut-n-paste from another forum.

It just seemed very interesting.

DemonChild


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 7, 2008)

*Oh, well that changes everything.*


----------



## nathenking (Aug 8, 2008)

Good post, but I like my ganja to taste the way it does. perfect. take care


----------



## Celticman (Aug 8, 2008)

I like my gourmet coffee just like it is too. But every once in a while I like to throw in a little flavored creamer or a shot of brandy.

Doesn't make it more right or more wrong.

PS I will be trying it_ just on a lil bit to see if it is worth the trouble.

Not everyone lives in a compassionate state so strains aren't that easy to come by. If you can add a lil flavor to a winner, why not. It's mine, right???


----------



## nathenking (Aug 9, 2008)

For sure celticman, to each is own. I just love the taste of my purple bro, thats all.


----------



## Tolerance (May 11, 2009)

it will still taste like "purple" just with a little ZING


lol sorry for ressurection


----------



## CapTainCrunchBerry (May 11, 2009)

only works wit citrus peelings or wut?... can i try chocolate?... or coacoa...?


----------



## Tolerance (May 11, 2009)

ewww dude. Thats gross.


Well try putting some apple peels/grape fruit/tangerines this way lol.


btw, since most weed you buy isn't cured right anyways, you could just buy a quarter ounce or so, rinse out a jelly jar(barely [for the aroma]) and do the same thing!


----------

